
10 things I learned making the fastest site in the world - EwanToo
https://hackernoon.com/10-things-i-learned-making-the-fastest-site-in-the-world-18a0e1cdf4a7
======
CarolineW
Massive discussion from 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13247548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13247548)

